# 52 weeks of Princess Beatrice



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Figure we could give this a go this is Baby Beatrice


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

First Day home with 17 week old Princess Beatrice, my mom named her thank goodness otherwise her name would have ended up Pickle because that's what I was calling her


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Beatrice at 18 weeks with a clean face, I am off on Business :damnmate:, mom is puppy sitting, yep I'm wishing I could be home


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Beatrice at 19 weeks, I just got home :amen:


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Beatrice at 20 weeks snoozing after an early morning walk


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Beatrice at 21 weeks:

Those early morning walks are ruff


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Beatrice 22 weeks, Cappi and the bone


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Beatrice 24 weeks;

No mommy I haven't chewed the wall or the floor nope not me


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Beatrice 25 weeks post spay surgery


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a cutie Princess Bea is!!! She has a very intelligent and expressive face! I'll bet she's got a little bit of a devil in her personality!!!!LOL!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

A Little bit of a stinker, but oh that ittle brain of her's goes. Beatrice is going to be both fun and a challenge


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

She is a cutie- love her coloring!


----------



## hollyollyc (Dec 2, 2014)

omg twyla, she is such a cutie and the title princess fits her well, she looks like royalty! how big is she so far?

oops, I just realized I posted on your old link  ignore me!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

she is one year old tomorrow 7 1/2~3/4 lbs and 10" tall


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

Awe, Princess Beatrice is such a cutie pie!! I am familiar with the chewing of house phenomenon. Puppyhood is so brief, I can forgive them anything. 

I'm envious of your wonderful, gorgeous pack of Poodles!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Tabatha, she is my cutie. She's a year old now and so darn mature.


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

Lola's twin for sure! She is so beautiful! It's interesting to see their coats change... My poodle Qurly (that's curly with a q) was a deep red when I got him and became a all cream color!


----------

